# Screen Printing /Heat press on the same shirt?



## Jschmidt (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello! I love reading the threads, and everyone's advice... I was hoping I could get some suggestions on heat pressing/screen printing on the same side of a shirt? Thanks!


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

You can, I suggest Heat Press first, followed by screen printing.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Jschmidt said:


> Hello! I love reading the threads, and everyone's advice... I was hoping I could get some suggestions on heat pressing/screen printing on the same side of a shirt? Thanks!


I print and then heat press. I do this so that the vinyl isn't being heated and cooled multiple times under the heat press, flash, and dryer.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nirlon (Jul 25, 2014)

It is better to heatpress and than screenprint put can do also the other way,
But remeber if you use plastisol when pressing try not to press the direct and if must cover with transfer paper, good luck


----------



## LocalCustomz (Jul 20, 2010)

My 2 cents but it makes the most sense to heat press the vinyl after screen printing. Just use a quality parchment paper over the screen printed area to keep the ink from getting shiny. Also let the print cool down some so you don't pull ink off the parchment paper. If you remove the parchment paper while the ink is still real hot you run the risk of pulling some ink off, 

Also you wouldn't have to run the shirt through your dryer if your heat press is set above 320 degrees. You'd press your vinyl and cure your ink at the same time.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't see anything about vinyl. I would assume this individual is heat pressing full color transfer and would like to add lettering with screen printing. Printing vinyl and screen printing absolutely makes no sense to me unless two different printing textures is wanted, therefor you would still heat press first and screen print after, or you will lose your screen printing texture. It will have the possibility to become flat, smooth and/or shiny. Also you want to use a teflon sheet and allow to cool prior to peeling or have potential of peeling ink, this is you are using plastisol inks only.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

williekid said:


> I don't see anything about vinyl. I would assume this individual is heat pressing full color transfer and would like to add lettering with screen printing. Printing vinyl and screen printing absolutely makes no sense to me unless two different printing textures is wanted, therefor you would still heat press first and screen print after, or you will lose your screen printing texture. It will have the possibility to become flat, smooth and/or shiny. Also you want to use a teflon sheet and allow to cool prior to peeling or have potential of peeling ink, this is you are using plastisol inks only.


 Good catch, maybe the OP will give a little more info as to what he's pressing?


----------

